# Stomach Rash



## CincyVizsla (Jan 9, 2014)

My 8 month old female has a nasty rash on her belly, picture attached. It is unusually "angry" now, and has been around for a few weeks. Hydrocortisone seems to knock it down, but it keeps coming back. It is only in the isolated area in the center of her abdomen. No other health issues, rashes, or anything else. 

Has anybody else had similar issues with their dog? If so, any thoughts on cause or treatment?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sounds like she needs a little more than Hydrocortisone if it keeps returning. I'm sure there are home remedies that may help, but with the length of time she has had the problem I would get a vet check.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Looks a little like a burn of some sorts from the pic!

Not squatting in her pee!!

Definitely get your vet to take a look.

Hobbsy


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Yeast infection maybe?


----------



## CincyVizsla (Jan 9, 2014)

Used some Mupirocin the affected area, and it cleared it up it a few days.


----------

